# STL Herfs?



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I've heard we have herfs in the STL area, any one know where and when? Both of my smoking buddies are away at college and my other friend can't even be around me when I smoke or he cries about the smell. 

Thanks
Jason I.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I may be interested. I'm about an hour and a half from St. Louis, but I would be interested in a HERF.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I live about 10 to 15 minutes outside of STL, on the Illinois side but I will use any excuse to empty my humidor. I believe it was IHT who mentioned in the world series thread that there is a group who meets in STL every weekend.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

JasonI said:


> I believe it was IHT who mentioned in the world series thread that there is a group who meets in STL every weekend.


I saw that from IHT too. Really don't know much about it. We had a nice herf last spring when partagaspete was in town.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd be interested to.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

qwerty1500 said:


> I saw that from IHT too. Really don't know much about it. We had a nice herf last spring when partagaspete was in town.


I sure know I enjoyed it. As I said before there are waaay to many BOTL on this site in that area that HERFS should be common. Nice friendly shop with good beer and a ballgame. I believe they even had WiFi.

T


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

If anyone gets this together let me know. I am knew to the area, but if I can get free I will show up.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Any one have a suggestion for a place. I'd love to get one together, as long as my newbishness dosn't drive every one nuts.  

Jason I.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

would of course drive up to herf with all you brothers!! anywhere up there would be fine with me!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> would of course drive up to herf with all you brothers!! anywhere up there would be fine with me!


Oh, I definitely ain't coming now.....  :r


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

LoL, I'll have to check out if the St. louis brewery allows cigar smoking, they have some great beers, and they have their best seasonal out in January, just in time for my B-day.

On a side note I just hit 200 posts WEEEE!!!!!


----------

